# Failed static psychomotor after 2nd attempt 2nd retry, what's next?



## LearningMedic (Jan 19, 2019)

This is my case and I am not sure what my next step is. See flow chart I found below:

https ://mn.gov/boards/assets/NREMT%20Exam%20Chart_tcm21-28564.pdf

I had 1 first full attempt (First Full Exam Attempt #1A) for the Paramedic psychomotor and failed 4 out of 6 stations. 

With remedial training, I then had a second full attempt (Second Full Exam Attempt #2A) at all 6 skills station. This time I passed 3 out of 6 skills stations. On the same day, I retested the 3 skills I failed and passed 2 of the 3 (Second Attempt First retry - 2R1). Because I had 1 skill that I still failed after my Second Attempt First retry - 2R1, I was told I had to wait and take the failed skill at another site/location on a different day.

Finally, I retested my last skill (static cadiology) and  failed; this last attempt was considered my 2R2 or Second attempt second retry.

According to the flow chart, do I have to take an entire EMS course program again from the beginning? What would be the appropriate action for me to take regarding passing Paramedic NREMT Psychomotor registry?

Thanks all who help.


----------



## CCCSD (Jan 19, 2019)

Your question should focus more on why you failed so badly.


----------



## GMCmedic (Jan 20, 2019)

First off, I don't ever recommend same day retest unless you're absolutely positive you know why you failed and can correct it.

If you didn't know it the first time, why would you know it an hour later? No offense intended but your case is a prime example of this. 

It appears you need to either retake the course, or convince the Medical Director of your program that you are competent.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 22, 2019)

NREMT rules say all exams are pass or fail: you should not be told what you did wrong, as that is part of the learning process, which you completed in the classroom.  I would speak to your instructors and have them evaluate you, and see what steps you are missing.

The real question is, do you know the material?  failing 4 out of 6 stations on your first attempt is a major red flag that you don't know the material as well as you think you do.  Maybe you got nervous, maybe they asked you the one scenario you didn't know, maybe the instructor was a ****.... But failing 4 out of 6 makes me question your ability to practice as a competent provider.  That isn't meant to be an insult, but you're a student; what happens when you have a real patient, and you don't know 4 out of 6 situations?

You should contact either your course coordinator or the NREMT directly for a more authoritative answer.  They would be able to give you better information for you specific situation than anyone on this site.


----------



## Alan L Serve (Jan 22, 2019)

DrParasite said:


> you should not be told what you did wrong, as that is part of the learning process


Anyone individual with a modicum of knowledge concerning education and learning will scream in horror at this comment of yours.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 23, 2019)

Alan L Serve said:


> Anyone individual with a modicum of knowledge concerning education and learning will scream in horror at this comment of yours.


text, without context, is pre-text.

In other words, that's not what he said.  The first part of that quote was that he should not be told what he did wrong, it is a testing situation not a learning.  The second half of your quote... If you continued to read says that the education and learning process occurred before the testing process.  The full quote is as follows: "you should not be told what you did wrong (first statement), as that is part of the learning process, which you completed in the classroom. (Second statement)"


----------



## Alan L Serve (Jan 24, 2019)

PotatoMedic said:


> text, without context, is pre-text.
> 
> In other words, that's not what he said.  The first part of that quote was that he should not be told what he did wrong, it is a testing situation not a learning.  The second half of your quote... If you continued to read says that the education and learning process occurred before the testing process.  The full quote is as follows: "you should not be told what you did wrong (first statement), as that is part of the learning process, which you completed in the classroom. (Second statement)"



This, as they say, should be for the best. Also. Right?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 24, 2019)

Alan L Serve said:


> This, as they say, should be for the best. Also. Right?


I guess I'm not sure what you are asking/stating.  If it is that in the certification testing process that they should not be told the specific details that they got wrong?  They yes I agree.  You already have been educated and passed the course.  You should be able to pass the certification exam.  A certification exam is not an educational experience.


----------

